# LV image series , and Mini monsters by" Black Magic"



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

We've added options to our"* Image series*" dump we offer. Now we can swap candles, and also offer super duty hardware to match our ADEL-II line of spool dumps with the correct lockwire for looks. 




From Left to right "*Standard*" _L.V image_( polished) $225.00 ",*Super duty"* option with lock-wire $20.00 upgrade, "*Monster*'' style candle upgrade $15.00 and last is the* "Mini Monster*" (polished ) $165.00.

This comparison pic shows both in a side by side look. We can do mounting hardware in either SHCS (allen head) or Fillister (flat head) customers choice. This make for a super clean Set-up, with out having to buy all true spool style dumps, which will save $$$... Also with the reliability of a delta , you will not have bleed off as a true spool will seep down with time.


Left dump is the *LV image series* ,and right is our exclusive *ADEL-II* ,which is only offered in a super duty version..We've been asked why we don't offer both as for the L.V image has 10-32 or 1/4-28 options.. our anwser!!! Why build such a superior dump that could fail with the standard hardware...When we build the ADEL-II, it doesn't cost, but a few more dollars on the larger scale ,for such added insurance ..

We Also offer all our aluminum parts with an option of anodized colors for an additional amount. All our anodized parts are highly polished before chemically treating is applied




For any inquiries or questions call us @ *(702) 222-2112* or Toll free *(866) Magic-33*


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice, price on a mini monster with override handle, no logos, and fillister screws, no lockwire?


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyways, it looks like only a matter of time before we see a override handle for the Monster. That might be a hot seller


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hydros said:


> Anyways, it looks like only a matter of time before we see a override handle for the Monster. That might be a hot seller














They already make it with a handle


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

implala66 said:


> Nice, price on a mini monster with override handle, no logos, and fillister screws, no lockwire?


215 raw finish and 245 polished


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 215 raw finish and 245 polished





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> 215 raw finish and 245 polished


Ron, my girl will be in Vegas Monday. will you be anywhere near the front desk that day? I need a tank for my old old style piston block. I know you PM'd me from eBay about that, but, I still could not get the tank to fit. Maybe you could try fitting it and then selling me one while she is there?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hydros said:


> Ron, my girl will be in Vegas Monday. will you be anywhere near the front desk that day? I need a tank for my old old style piston block. I know you PM'd me from eBay about that, but, I still could not get the tank to fit. Maybe you could try fitting it and then selling me one while she is there?


No Tony we will be out of town till tuesday...Shop will be closed


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

OK thanks, have fun.
It's would be pretty funny if you were coming to San Diego


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

Hella nice


implala66 said:


> They already make it with a handle


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Hydros said:


> OK thanks, have fun.
> It's would be pretty funny if you were coming to San Diego


The guys are going to the Torres show. I have some business out of town to handle.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I can run the front desk while you're gone lol


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Couldn't the Real Big M fill in for you for a couple hours?? I been hearing he's over at CCE



:naughty:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hydros said:


> Couldn't the Real Big M fill in for you for a couple hours?? I been hearing he's over at CCE
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:


No bueno lol


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

Hydros said:


> Couldn't the Real Big M fill in for you for a couple hours?? I been hearing he's over at CCE
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:


BLACK ,BLACK NO SWITCH BACK...I THINK WE CAN MANAGE WITHOUT HIM...LMAO!!! 

OJ SAID IT!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

So these are basicly deltas that look like adels and monsters


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

!!!It's that time again!!! Majestics After Show-N-Hop
We are also doing Pre Registration this year...Mainly for the hoppers
We will post up classes here soon. $300 per class & all entry money will be put forth to increase the purse amount...


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

SERIOUS said:


> So these are basicly deltas that look like adels and monsters


YES THEY HAVE THE STEM FROM A DELTA DUMP INTERNALLY, AND EVERYONE KNOWS THE DEPENDABILITY OF THE AMERICAN MADE DELTA...THEY ARE PERFECT FOR THE ENTHUSIAST WHO WANTS THE LOOK OF THE SQUARE DUMP WITH THE DEPENDABILITY OF THE DELTA...EVERY SPOOL STYLE DUMP WILL SEEP OVER TIME NO MATER WHAT BRAND...I CAN PERSONALLY ATTEST TO THAT!!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't forget about me Ron


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

implala66 said:


> Don't forget about me Ron



HE PROBABLY DID SHOOT US A CALL OR PM BUD


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> HE PROBABLY DID SHOOT US A CALL OR PM BUD


If you can ask him the price, and PM it to me


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

implala66 said:


> If you can ask him the price, and PM it to me


FOR A TANK LIKE THAT? GET ME A LENGTH AND I WILL GET YOU A PRICE....ONE QUESTION THOUGH WHERE IS THE FILL PORT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> FOR A TANK LIKE THAT? GET ME A LENGTH AND I WILL GET YOU A PRICE....ONE QUESTION THOUGH WHERE IS THE FILL PORT


The fill port will be on top, but I don't need a tank, I need a couple of mini monsters, ask Ron about the price


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

implala66 said:


> The fill port will be on top, but I don't need a tank, I need a couple of mini monsters, ask Ron about the price


RAW OR POLISHED AND DO YOU WANT THE RELEASE HANDLE UPGRADE


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> RAW OR POLISHED AND DO YOU WANT THE RELEASE HANDLE UPGRADE


PM sent


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

SERIOUS said:


> So these are basicly deltas that look like adels and monsters


the real Monster Green dumps were basically a huge version of a Delta dump anyway, both are poppet valves


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

*TTT*


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> We've added options to our"* Image series*" dump we offer. Now we can swap candles, and also offer super duty hardware to match our ADEL-II line of spool dumps with the correct lockwire for looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

TTT


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

ORDER LANDED...PLENTY OF RAW AND POLISHED IN STOCK ON THE LV IMAGE...


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE (Jul 7, 2014)

implala66 said:


> TTT


DID YOU EVER GET THAT HARDWARE OUT AND NOW THE SUPER SHOW MADDNESS IS OVER ILL GET THAT PRICE FROM RON FOR YOU...WAS IT 2 OR 3 DUMPS YOU NEEDED


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> DID YOU EVER GET THAT HARDWARE OUT AND NOW THE SUPER SHOW MADDNESS IS OVER ILL GET THAT PRICE FROM RON FOR YOU...WAS IT 2 OR 3 DUMPS YOU NEEDED


2 ,waiting on the price


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE said:


> DID YOU EVER GET THAT HARDWARE OUT AND NOW THE SUPER SHOW MADDNESS IS OVER ILL GET THAT PRICE FROM RON FOR YOU...WAS IT 2 OR 3 DUMPS YOU NEEDED


:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

How much for a candle for a Lv image dump.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

